# Can someone help me with Adrenal Fatigue?



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I think my problems are coming from Adrenal Fatigue. I was sick and that is when they started. I did switch around medicines when I was sick though (had problems with reformulated Armour) and that probably stressed them more. I think I ended up having a blow out last Sunday because I went from hyper symptoms and deflated to hypo. I could actually feel it as it was happening, it was quite a strange sensation. I started Synthroid last Friday then the blowout was Sunday morning about an hour after I took it. (a week ago), as this past week went on I went more hypo on Synthroid. In fact I had a TSH test on Monday and it had gone from 0.450 a week and a half earlier to 10.42 last Monday. By Thursday I had so much anxiety I could not sit down, let alone sleep. I also got very foggy and depressed. (which is not part of my personality) I ended up switching to Erfa yesterday. Once upon a time before the Armour reformulation I was optimized on 90 mg. Now, because of all the problems I have been having, I thought I would start with 60 mg of Erfa. Yesterday I felt pretty good, the anxiety really subsided but started getting muscle fatigue last night. Today by the afternoon, I feel and look hypo and my muscles are really sore. Since I was on .88 of Synthroid the past week I know I am getting less t4 now which is probably going to make me more hypo as the week goes on and I am worried the severe anxiety will come back. I think people were starting to think I was going crazy. I thought I was going crazy too! The problem is I am afraid to raise the Erfa because I think my adrenals are fatigued. Right now when I take my medicine in the morning I have heart racing and a little anxiety about an hour to two hours after I take it. (that also happened with the Synthroid) It is almost like it is not going in right or something. I went to a doctor who gave me Adrenal Rebuilder by Future Formulations formulated by James L. WIlson. I am taking one a day. (only for 2 days now) I had a blood test yesterday at about 10 am for Cortisol. She said she already knows what a saliva test would say and didn't think it was necessary to spend the money. My question is how do you know when you are ready to up your dose? Has anyone had similar experiences? Could not having enough t3 cause all that anxiety? (because I was on synthroid)Before the blowout I had too much free t3. Could that also cause the anxiety? This is such a strange experience for me. Thanks in advance for your help. I just want to get back to my normal self and do not want to experience that anxiety anymore!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I think my problems are coming from Adrenal Fatigue. I was sick and that is when they started. I did switch around medicines when I was sick though (had problems with reformulated Armour) and that probably stressed them more. I think I ended up having a blow out last Sunday because I went from hyper symptoms and deflated to hypo. I could actually feel it as it was happening, it was quite a strange sensation. I started Synthroid last Friday then the blowout was Sunday morning about an hour after I took it. (a week ago), as this past week went on I went more hypo on Synthroid. In fact I had a TSH test on Monday and it had gone from 0.450 a week and a half earlier to 10.42 last Monday. By Thursday I had so much anxiety I could not sit down, let alone sleep. I also got very foggy and depressed. (which is not part of my personality) I ended up switching to Erfa yesterday. Once upon a time before the Armour reformulation I was optimized on 90 mg. Now, because of all the problems I have been having, I thought I would start with 60 mg of Erfa. Yesterday I felt pretty good, the anxiety really subsided but started getting muscle fatigue last night. Today by the afternoon, I feel and look hypo and my muscles are really sore. Since I was on .88 of Synthroid the past week I know I am getting less t4 now which is probably going to make me more hypo as the week goes on and I am worried the severe anxiety will come back. I think people were starting to think I was going crazy. I thought I was going crazy too! The problem is I am afraid to raise the Erfa because I think my adrenals are fatigued. Right now when I take my medicine in the morning I have heart racing and a little anxiety about an hour to two hours after I take it. (that also happened with the Synthroid) It is almost like it is not going in right or something. I went to a doctor who gave me Adrenal Rebuilder by Future Formulations formulated by James L. WIlson. I am taking one a day. (only for 2 days now) I had a blood test yesterday at about 10 am for Cortisol. She said she already knows what a saliva test would say and didn't think it was necessary to spend the money. My question is how do you know when you are ready to up your dose? Has anyone had similar experiences? Could not having enough t3 cause all that anxiety? (because I was on synthroid)Before the blowout I had too much free t3. Could that also cause the anxiety? This is such a strange experience for me. Thanks in advance for your help. I just want to get back to my normal self and do not want to experience that anxiety anymore!


Sounds like you have had your share of troubles. Welcome to the board.

When you had the TSH done, did you have the Free T3 and Free T4 run as well? If so, what was the outcome of that? We need ranges also as different labs use different ranges.

My experience has shown that the only thing that "really" heals the adrenals is proper rest, life-style improvements, exercise, proper diet and of course being in the correct kind of thyroxine replacement as well as the correct amount.

(I too am very scared as I am about to run out of Armour and there is none available anywhere.)

On a personal level, I do not approve of raising meds w/o having done the proper thyroid panel once every 8 weeks.

The half-life of T4 is about 8 weeks, I believe so you should have plenty in your system.

Do you have a thyroid? If so, is it functioning at all? What were you diagnosed with?

By the way, how much ERFA are you taking? The chatter I hear is that it is a little more potent than Armour.


----------

